# Rating Driver Support



## NJDriver78 (Aug 5, 2019)

During this time of slow volume I’d like to do a different type of rating: Rate the driver support reps from the least dumbest to the dumbest. 5 being the least dumbest and 1 being the dumbest. 
5: Postmates - pretty clueless but they can resolve a problem quickly and they mostly speak English
4: DoorDash - Slower than postmates but they are ok
3: Lyft: usually takes 2 or 3 attempts to get someone with a brain on the phone. Also not the most cooperative.
2: GrubHub: very dumb call center reps. They don’t know the language, they ask completely irrelevant questions, very slow to resolve an issue and annoyingly call to verbally give me the same offers that are already sent on the app. 
Champ: Uber: Usually takes 10-15 attempts to get someone with a brain on the phone. Can barely read the automated messages they have on the screen that never specifically solve a problem. Completely useless.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Okay, I've yet to talk to one that rises above a one, I suppose that less than one would be utterly worthless waste of time. Maybe .6, but still I think that's generous.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

NJDriver78 said:


> During this time of slow volume I'd like to do a different type of rating: Rate the driver support reps from the least dumbest to the dumbest. 5 being the least dumbest and 1 being the dumbest.
> 5: Postmates - pretty clueless but they can resolve a problem quickly and they mostly speak English
> 4: DoorDash - Slower than postmates but they are ok
> 3: Lyft: usually takes 2 or 3 attempts to get someone with a brain on the phone. Also not the most cooperative.
> ...


Funny thing is that they have a higher paying job than you do. Even for their country standard income. They're more educated than you. Mandatory college education. They most probably have more culture than you.

Your only relevant complaint is the language barrier.

Well, they speak English.

Do YOU speak their language?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

cant rate them because I refuse to call them for any reason


----------

